# Any RC racing Philadelphia Pa. area



## Powerpark (Jan 1, 1970)

Is there any indoor r/c (on road) racing in Philadelphia, Pa area?


----------



## gordie (Oct 7, 2005)

RC racing in the Phila. area is pretty dried up especially on road carpet. There are some tracks in NJ. Trax 70 (old mega track) runs a small bullring oval on Fri. nights I believe. Zaks hobbies is in I think southern NJ not sure on what they race or when. The Strand Raceway in McAdoo PA race oval on sun. afternoon. Mushroom Bowl in Kennet Square is most likely the closest, I think they are trying to get 12th scale going there along with 1/18th touring that they run now.There are a few that I'm probably missing but they are not that close to the Phila. area. Ever since the demise of Lugnut and Horsham RC its been a bit of travel to go racing but its still worth it.


----------

